# Best brunch in Dublin on a Saturday



## muffin1973 (4 Feb 2009)

Hi all

Meeting a couple of friends on 1pm on Saturday for brunch/lunch - we were going to go to Cafe Novo but I've gone there a bit too much recently so I'd like to go somewhere else - looking for a brunch-y type place near Stephens Green - any suggestions?

Thanks

M

ps: not Odessa been there a lot recently too


----------



## Eppie (4 Feb 2009)

Green Nineteen on Camden St - look it up on menupages.ie - yum!


----------



## fitzg (5 Feb 2009)

Second green nineteen - yummy and cheap

Avoca on suffolk st is another good option


----------



## muffin1973 (5 Feb 2009)

Great thanks guys - checked up Green Nineteen sounds lovely alright

M


----------



## remey (10 Feb 2009)

Hi muffin1973, did you go to Green Nineteen?
Trying to arrange a cheap & cheerful recession session for a friends bday. We were going to go here but I cant get through to book and was getting fed up.
Should I stick with it?


----------



## muffin1973 (10 Feb 2009)

Hi Remey,

No, couldn't persuade my friends and they hadn't been to Cafe Novo before so we just stuck with there.  I would still love to check out Green Nineteen though.  Dunno if I'd go somewhere though for a birthday if I hadn't been there before and liked it?  Why don't you pop in some saturday and see what you think?

Actually do you know where I like - Olesyas on Exchequer Street - they do great sharing plates which might be handy for a group of people?

Just a thought 

M


----------



## remey (11 Feb 2009)

Hi M, We've booked it now, I think the main part of the night is gonna be drinks but we wanted somewhere cheap & cheerful for a bite to east first. All on shoestring budgets.
I'll let you know what its like, booked for 20th Feb. Hope its decent enough.

Thanks for your tip on Olesyas, have never heard of it but will check it out.
Cheers.


----------



## muffin1973 (11 Feb 2009)

No bother, have a great night, and do let me know how you got on in Green Nineteen.

M


----------



## remey (23 Feb 2009)

Muffin1973,

Went to Green 19 on Fri night. Would definitely recommend it. Its certainly cheap & cheerful but very nice food and decent portions. I think for the prices, I expected the food to be thrown at us but this wasnt the case at all.
There seemed to be an upstairs but I didnt see what it was like.
There were 8 of us and everyone enjoyed it. There was good backround noise so suited our crowd perfectly but there were a few tables of 2 who looked perfectly happy too. It isnt very big and you wouldnt be bringing a hot date there to impress but all of us agreed that we'd definitely go back.
There isnt a massive choice on the menu but still enough. We were there for over 2.5 hours and didnt once feel under pressure to order more wine, pay the bill etc.
Defintely pay it a visit.


----------

